# Anesthesia Coder



## lellwanger (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any contacts/leads for a remote Anesthesia Coder position?
TIA.


----------



## phoover1955 (Feb 13, 2009)

*anesthesia coder*

to be one, or to find one???


----------



## lellwanger (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a Remote coding position, my speciality is Anesthesia


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Feb 21, 2009)

*anesthesia coder*

my speciality is also anesthesia, i was wondering if you had any leads on remote coding? i work full time but always looking for extra coding work, have u ever done remote work? if you have, let me know how it works, never done it before, and didnt know what companies expect...feel free to send me PM if you want to talk more

thanks


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Feb 26, 2009)

We have come across several openings for coders and educators that have extensive anesthesia experience.  
Please call me at your convenience at 813-552-2047.  I would love a chance to let you know more about these positions.

Best regards,
Steve Asaro






Stephen Asaro
HIM Recruiter
1001 E Palm Ave
Tampa, FL 33605
Phone: (800) 397-9814 ext. 2047
Email: sasaro@kforce.com

Visit us at www.kforce.com


----------

